# YouTube: Steam Keys von YouTubern abgegriffen - So werden Spiele-Entwickler abgezockt



## MaxFalkenstern (2. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *YouTube: Steam Keys von YouTubern abgegriffen - So werden Spiele-Entwickler abgezockt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: YouTube: Steam Keys von YouTubern abgegriffen - So werden Spiele-Entwickler abgezockt


----------



## Emke (2. Oktober 2014)

Das könnte wohl der Grund sein warum die Keys auf Kinguin unter 14€ sind...


----------



## Orzhov (2. Oktober 2014)

Was hat es bitte mit "Abzocke" zu tun, wenn Entwickler/Publisher ohne vorherige Prüfung an vermeintliche "Youtuber" rausrücken? Das ist einfach nur dumm.


----------



## Sayaka (2. Oktober 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was hat es bitte mit "Abzocke" zu tun, wenn Entwickler/Publisher ohne vorherige Prüfung an vermeintliche "Youtuber" rausrücken? Das ist einfach nur dumm.


keine Ahnung, vielleicht muss man vor Erhalt des Keys vertraglich zustimmen, den nicht weiter zu verkaufen. Wenn man dann nicht genau nachprüft macht man es natürlich den Betrügern sehr einfach.
Dumm ist es von den Entwicklern, aber deshalb sollte es solche Aktionen nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## USA911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Was hat es bitte mit "Abzocke" zu tun, wenn Entwickler/Publisher ohne vorherige Prüfung an vermeintliche "Youtuber" rausrücken? Das ist einfach nur dumm.



Das sehe ich anders. Das geht schon ins Kriminelle, weil man sich unter vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen sich Vorteile und Produkte erschleicht.


----------



## MichaelG (2. Oktober 2014)

USA911: Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht. Aber bessere Kontrollmechanismen sollten schon her. Auf gut Glauben mal eben Keys herausrücken ist auch etwas blauäugig.


----------



## Orzhov (2. Oktober 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders. Das geht schon ins Kriminelle, weil man sich unter vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen sich Vorteile und Produkte erschleicht.



Endet das in einer belanglosen Grundsatzdiskussion in der es darum geht wer Schuld hat? Ich habe nicht die Leute die sich Keys erschleichen in Schutz genommen, oder mich auf deren Seite geschlagen. Wie kannst du das bitte anders sehen?

Angenommen jemand schafft es auf der Gamescom oder der E³ sich zutritt zu Presseevents zu verschaffen, wer hat dann Schuld?


----------



## Wut-Gamer (2. Oktober 2014)

So wertvoll können die Keys ja nicht sein, wenn sie einfach ohne Prüfung verschenkt werden.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2014)

YouTube: Bezahlte Berichterstattung - Jeder fünfte Entwickler dachte darüber nach

Vieleicht hoffen sie auf gute Berichte


----------



## Schalkmund (2. Oktober 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> So wertvoll können die Keys ja nicht sein, wenn sie einfach ohne Prüfung verschenkt werden.


Sind sie ja auch nicht. Es kostet einen Publisher im Grunde auch nichts einen Key zu verschenken. Vermutlich werden je nach Spiel mehr Keys an irgendwelche Berichterstatter rausgehauen, als am Ende eingelöst werden.


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. Oktober 2014)

Das ganze habe ich auch schon bei meinem Spiel festgestellt. Ich bekomme in der Woche 2-5 Anfragen auf Keys, anfangs habe ich diese noch beantwortet aber in den seltensten Fällen was gesehen oder gelesen. Mittlerweile bin ich dazu gezwungen die ganzen Anfragen zu ignorieren und werde auch nur noch Keys an Leute raus schicken die ich selber Kontaktiert habe. Davon sind sicher einige Keys auf Kinguin gelandet.
Kinguin selbst ist aber auch so sehr zu verachten. Die verkaufen mein Spiel für 3€ und haben nie einen Key von mir erhalten, die werden für 1$ bei Bundle Sales und dann für den 3fachen Preis verkauft von dem ich dann wenige Cent sehe. Deswegen sind Keys von meinem Spiel ab dem nächsten Bundle auch nur noch 2 Wochen gültig, wer dann noch aktivieren möchte muss mich mit der Rechnung vom Kauf kontaktieren.


Es ist unglaublich schwer Online Aufmerksamkeit mit seinem Spiel zu bekommen und nicht den Wert unendlich zu drücken. Ist einfach sehr enttäuschend wie viele versuchen selbst die kleinsten Indie Entwickler aus zunehmen. Tut mir und euch einen gefallen und meidet Kinguin seiten ...


----------



## USA911 (2. Oktober 2014)

Orzhov schrieb:


> ...



Hat sich anders gelesen, das es keine Abzocke ist und daher Ok. Aber man merkt was Du sagen wolltest mit dem letzten Beitrag zu mir. Diskussionen sind immer schön, aber laß sie uns nicht nur als Grundsatz diskutieren, da kann man so schlecht ausschweifen 

Richtig das auch die Entwickler eine Verantwortung dabei tragen.


----------



## xXDredd7208Xx (2. Oktober 2014)

jap, zumal diese indie titel nichtmal die welt kosten ... schade das es dennoch sowas gibt & ich hoffe es wird eine lösung gefunden.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (2. Oktober 2014)

Ist sowas strafbar? oO 
*Mail Account Aufruf* o_o"


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde dann als Spieleentwickler einfach keine Keys mehr rausgeben und wer ein Youtube-Video drüber machen will, der soll sich das Spiel eben kaufen, wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## smutjesmooth (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenn jemanden der sich so seit Jahren Spiele erschleicht.Muss jeder selbst wissen.Mir wäre das zu doof.


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich würde dann als Spieleentwickler einfach keine Keys mehr rausgeben und wer ein Youtube-Video drüber machen will, der soll sich das Spiel eben kaufen, wie jeder andere auch.



das zu Einfach gedacht in Anbetracht dass LP eine super Werbeplattform darstellt
Früher hatten die Leute halt ne Gammelwebsite, heute machen die nen Channel auf
Schwarze Schafe gibt´s immer, nur sollte man von denen nicht auf alle schließen


----------



## Orzhov (2. Oktober 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Hat sich anders gelesen, das es keine Abzocke ist und daher Ok. Aber man merkt was Du sagen wolltest mit dem letzten Beitrag zu mir. Diskussionen sind immer schön, aber laß sie uns nicht nur als Grundsatz diskutieren, da kann man so schlecht ausschweifen
> 
> Richtig das auch die Entwickler eine Verantwortung dabei tragen.



Die verschiedenen Arten wie Nachrichten aufgenommen werden können sorgen leider gelegentlich für Missverständnisse. Jedoch ist eine Diskussion nur um der Diskussion willen bereits zum Scheitern verurteilt bevor sie überhaupt begonnen wurde.


----------



## Ensign (3. Oktober 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Das ganze habe ich auch schon bei meinem Spiel festgestellt. Ich bekomme in der Woche 2-5 Anfragen auf Keys, anfangs habe ich diese noch beantwortet aber in den seltensten Fällen was gesehen oder gelesen. Mittlerweile bin ich dazu gezwungen die ganzen Anfragen zu ignorieren und werde auch nur noch Keys an Leute raus schicken die ich selber Kontaktiert habe. Davon sind sicher einige Keys auf Kinguin gelandet.
> Kinguin selbst ist aber auch so sehr zu verachten. Die verkaufen mein Spiel für 3€ und haben nie einen Key von mir erhalten, die werden für 1$ bei Bundle Sales und dann für den 3fachen Preis verkauft von dem ich dann wenige Cent sehe. Deswegen sind Keys von meinem Spiel ab dem nächsten Bundle auch nur noch 2 Wochen gültig, wer dann noch aktivieren möchte muss mich mit der Rechnung vom Kauf kontaktieren.
> 
> 
> Es ist unglaublich schwer Online Aufmerksamkeit mit seinem Spiel zu bekommen und nicht den Wert unendlich zu drücken. Ist einfach sehr enttäuschend wie viele versuchen selbst die kleinsten Indie Entwickler aus zunehmen. Tut mir und euch einen gefallen und meidet Kinguin seiten ...



Das ist die richtige Schlussfolgerung. 
Kinguin hat allerdings auch eine Daseinsberechtigung, da es für den Endkunden genauso unfair ist, für ein Spiel 50€ zahlen zu müssen, während das selbe Produkt in einem anderen Land nur 35€ kostet (*hust* Russland *hust*). Das sind einfache Marktwirtschaftsprinzipien. Würden alle Preise hingegen angeglichen, würde man einen Absatzmarkt verlieren. Daher muss man sich überlegen, welche Alternative mehr Gewinn bringt.


----------



## shippy74 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ensign schrieb:


> Kinguin hat allerdings auch eine Daseinsberechtigung, da es für den Endkunden genauso unfair ist, für ein Spiel 50€ zahlen zu müssen, während das selbe Produkt in einem anderen Land nur 35€ kostet (*hust* Russland *hust*). .



Wo musst du denn 50€ zahlen? Spiele werden nicht nur 3 Tage lang verkauft, wenn man etwas Geduld aufbringt muss man nur einen Bruchteil von dem ausgeben was es ursprünglich legal gekostet hat. Bei der heutigen Spieleflut kann man doch locker ein Spiel 3-6 Monate nach hinten schieben bevor man es kauft. 
Ich versteh das Gejammer um die Preise wirklich nicht, auch ohne Key Shops kann man günstig spielen, das letzte Spiel das ich zum vollen Preis gekauft hab war BF3 und das war mit Sicherheit auch das letzte Spiel für das ich noch den Vollpreis gezahlt hab.
Ihr setzt euch alle immer selber unter druck wenn ihr ein Spiel gleich haben wollt,hier zahlt sich warten definitiv aus, meist sind dann die gröbsten Fehler schon gefixt usw. und man kann von Anfang an entspannt spielen ohne sich ärgern zu müssen für ne Beta 50€ oder mehr ausgegeben zu haben. Beispiele dafür gibts ja genug

Zum Thema: Selber Schuld kann ich da nur sagen,wenn man nicht überprüft wem man da Keys schickt dann braucht man sich auch nicht beschweren,zumal so ein Key die Firma nicht wirklich was kostet. Ich glaube 100 Keys fallen bei einer Million verkauften Exemplaren nicht wirklich ins Gewicht außer man heißt Dagobert Duck.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin ist übrigens kein digitaler Händler die bieten sich nur als Plattform an und kassieren kräftig provision 

dort findet man auch händler unter anderem namen die einen schlechten ruf haben (verkaufen ru keys als eu keys, usw)

wegen kinguin und co gibt es übrigens beim humblebundle nur noch aktievierungslinks


----------



## Ensign (3. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wo musst du denn 50€ zahlen? Spiele werden nicht nur 3 Tage lang verkauft, wenn man etwas Geduld aufbringt muss man nur einen Bruchteil von dem ausgeben was es ursprünglich legal gekostet hat. Bei der heutigen Spieleflut kann man doch locker ein Spiel 3-6 Monate nach hinten schieben bevor man es kauft.
> Ich versteh das Gejammer um die Preise wirklich nicht, auch ohne Key Shops kann man günstig spielen, das letzte Spiel das ich zum vollen Preis gekauft hab war BF3 und das war mit Sicherheit auch das letzte Spiel für das ich noch den Vollpreis gezahlt hab.
> Ihr setzt euch alle immer selber unter druck wenn ihr ein Spiel gleich haben wollt,hier zahlt sich warten definitiv aus, meist sind dann die gröbsten Fehler schon gefixt usw. und man kann von Anfang an entspannt spielen ohne sich ärgern zu müssen für ne Beta 50€ oder mehr ausgegeben zu haben. Beispiele dafür gibts ja genug



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich ein Spiel sofort haben wollte, ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass ein und dasselbe Handelsgut -ganz egal, ob es ein physisches oder ein intelektuelles/digitales Gut ist- mit zwei unterschiedlichen Preisen bewertet wird  . Dies löst natürlich eine Ausweichbewegung bei Menschen aus.


----------



## shippy74 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ensign schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich ein Spiel sofort haben wollte, ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass ein und dasselbe Handelsgut -ganz egal, ob es ein physisches oder ein intelektuelles/digitales Gut ist- mit zwei unterschiedlichen Preisen bewertet wird  . Dies löst natürlich eine Ausweichbewegung bei Menschen aus.



Versteh ich schon nur kannst du dich ja auch nicht aufregen das in Indien ein Pfund Butter bei weitem weniger kostet als bei uns. Das liegt auch am Einkommen das die Leute haben, wenn ich nur 5 Euro im Monat hab kann ich keine 50 Ausgeben. Wie gesagt der einzige weg ,legal, billiger weg zu kommen ist warten und das bringt auch nicht wirklich einen Nachteil.


----------



## Hoodium (3. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> USA911: Gebe Dir vollkommen Recht. Aber bessere Kontrollmechanismen sollten schon her. Auf gut Glauben mal eben Keys herausrücken ist auch etwas blauäugig.



Solang es nur wenige ausnutzen, ist es einfacher und geschickter die Keys einfach ohne Prüfung rauszuschicken.
Was ist schlimmer? Ein Dutzend Leute die mein Spiel umsonst spielen, oder Hunderte/Tausende weniger, die es kennen (falls man dann doch mal einem "Echten" den Key verweigert) ?

Das ist wie mit der lebenslangen Rücknahme bei Ikea, die wissen das werden einige ausnutzen, aber das kann man absolut vernachlässigen gegenüber den positiven Auswirkungen was Verkauf und Publicity angeht.


----------



## MichaelG (3. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Wo musst du denn 50€ zahlen? Spiele werden nicht nur 3 Tage lang verkauft, wenn man etwas Geduld aufbringt muss man nur einen Bruchteil von dem ausgeben was es ursprünglich legal gekostet hat. Bei der heutigen Spieleflut kann man doch locker ein Spiel 3-6 Monate nach hinten schieben bevor man es kauft.



Das klappt aber meistens nur bei Vanilla Editionen. Sucht man Special Editions mit zusätzlichen Spielinhalten wie z.B. die Sondereditionen von AC sind diese meist sogar schon vor dem Release ausverkauft.


----------

